# CbD cure cancer?



## SHOT

Has anybody experienced anything about CBD and cancer? A friend of mine recently is beating cancer. Please any help? Only my cannabis home can help me to find the answer, MP


----------



## WeedHopper

I believe it can help,,but it has to be taken in very high doses.


----------



## Rosebud

Cannabis can kill cancer, we don't know what kind of cancers respond best because there aren't many studies since it is a schedule 1 drug in our country. However Israel has done studies to show pot killed a brain cancer in mice.. I know some oncologists are happy for their patients to use it nowadays... baby steps i guess.


----------



## daftpunk

Jesus it's been proven many time over cco oil can and does kill cancerous cells taken as directed and does nothing but good not a single side effect worth mentioning, it really annoys me people are not yet clued up that chemo and radiotherepy just kills off people-there is no money to be made in a cure, just in the treatment,The pharamaceutical companies even in the u.k. are not onto growing weed to combat many ailments.
daftpunk


----------



## WeedHopper

Yesser,,,cancer did NOT kill my Mom,,,the fking treatments did. That is a fact.


----------



## Surfer Joe

I read that cannabis oil can cure skin cancers when applied to the skin area.

http://www.trueactivist.com/this-is...-to-heal-his-cancer-and-recommends-to-others/

http://www.trueactivist.com/marijuana-kills-cancer-cells-admits-us-national-cancer-institute/


----------



## SHOT

Guys what u said gave me a push to treat my friend with cannabis oil. Thanks so much and the doctors said that the cancer is not in all his body yet. Hope i can do something useful for him. Thanks guys


----------



## zem

WeedHopper said:


> Yesser,,,cancer did NOT kill my Mom,,,the fking treatments did. That is a fact.



yeah 18 days from now it will be the 1 year memory for my father in law, he died from chemo, only 4 months after he was diagnosed, had he been only left alone, he might have still been with us, or at least lived a little longer or died more peacefully.


----------



## WeedHopper

Zem you are so right. Im fighting back tears just trying to type this. 
My Mom passed in September because the Radiation damaged her Esophagus so horribly that she couldn't eat. My poor Mom starved to death. Had she not taken the freaking treatments should would have lived a lot longer and with much less pain. I hate freaking cancer and the FKING treatments.


----------



## zem

WH my father in law had multiple organ damage due to chemo and his immunity went to zero from the treatment, he passed away when his cancer was 25% smaller than when he was diagnosed. I saw what he went through, I wish they find real medicine for this disease, it seems so hard, and with all the corruption and chaos in the world, makes it harder for humans to advance, it sucks...


----------



## SHOT

Sorry guys to hear that, really touching


----------



## Rosebud

If you are going to make medicine, may i suggest it be completely clean, organic medicine?


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

Well, I'm doing my best to beat this whole subject down like a... bad joke

I'm almost finished with my 3rd week (of 6) of both Chemo and Radiation. 
I am using MINIMAL pharmaceuticals, and experiencing little to-0- side effects, as of now.
https://www.wellspringcbd.com/real-scientific-hemp-oil-rsho-gold

Hopefully, being in my mid-40's,  I can put up a better fight.
:48: 

View attachment IMG_0981.JPG


View attachment IMG_0998.jpg


View attachment IMG_0077face.jpg


View attachment IMG_0080small.jpg


View attachment IMG_1259.JPG


----------



## Rosebud

Joe, you are going to beat this.. you are a strong wonderful person and young.. and you are too loved to not beat this thing. I am on your side!


----------



## SHOT

As rosebud said u can beat this joe, you are strong to do it.


----------



## SHOT

Rosebud it would be my pleasure


----------



## WeedHopper

Joe my Mom was 78 and very weak.
You can beat this buddy. They are getting better a pin point Radiation Therapy.  My Mom had lung cancer. 3 spots,,one of them was close to her Esophagus. Thats why the Radiation therapy was probably a bad idea for Her. Im sorry Joe i shouldn't paint with such a wide brush. Everybody's situation is different,  and must be handled differently.  I just Angry my friend. I miss my Mom terribly. You can and will beat this Bro.


----------



## Joe420Camel

.

its all good friend!

I watched my 57 year old mother not be able to recover from the chemo/rad from her lung cancer treatments ('92).

The Chemo took her, 30 minutes of every hour she spent dry-heaving, no time for her body to recover or fight the cancer.

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

I am always glad to see a post from you Joe.  I think about you daily and am so proud of you.


----------



## SHOT

Rosie seeds is on their way. I want to grow all organic-indoors. Is that easy? Thanks for helping rosie


----------



## zem

Shot, if I may answer to that too, there is no problem in growing organic indoors, on the contrary you are less prone to pests inside which is a good thing to help an organic grower. Find good organic ferts that will be your priority to begin. You can find chicken manure and other ferts that are packaged. Chicken manure is one of those ferts with a bit more PK to N ration, a good thing for flowring. Needless to say your soil must be the best you can get or mix, good luck


----------



## cjig

I've read a CBD product review and it appears that this natural remedy is truly helpful in any ways!


----------



## Hilda Colins

It isn't confirmed yet whether CBD oil can cure cancer or not. A lot of studies are going on CBD to find every benefit that it can give. I hope and believe that it can cure cancer as it isn't just your normal oil


----------



## Aksarben

This is a link I saw and downloaded for future reference on how THC kills cancer.  I have heard Rick Simpson voice also that it is not CBD that can cure cancer, but THC.  I believe there is some benefit to the CBD, and it helps to mitigate the "stone" effect of high THC doses as well as has it's own healing properties.  Link:


----------



## Aksarben

Also this link with Rick Simpson:


----------



## cannabisismylife

Not sure. Read in some article that cbd could grow cancer cells.


----------



## TinctureBell

SHOT said:


> Has anybody experienced anything about CBD and cancer? A friend of mine recently is beating cancer. Please any help? Only my cannabis home can help me to find the answer, MP


The post THCA/CBDA Huh?? was interesting


----------



## airspree

From what I've learned since my Father had cancer and now my husband.  CBD is a wonderful supporting medicine (pain, inflammation, slows cancer cell growth, etc.)  THC kills cancer cells, pain, etc.  The whole plant is what is most commonly used and provides the Entourage Effect.  Isolates only have a few of the 482 ingredients that cannabis has in the whole plant.  Also a FB page called C.K.C. (cannabis kills cancer) is very helpful with suggesting protocols for your particular issue.  Hopes this helps.  Best wishes.


----------



## TinctureBell

thank you


----------



## airspree

I also just read that article and watched YouTube video, extremely interesting.  The question is - will THCA & CBDA kill cancer cells?  Does anyone have any info please.  Trying to help my husband with cancer.


----------



## TinctureBell

airspree said:


> I also just read that article and watched YouTube video, extremely interesting.  The question is - will THCA & CBDA kill cancer cells?  Does anyone have any info please.  Trying to help my husband with cancer.


have you checked out the Facebook group, C.K.C (cannabis kills cancer) - it was recommended to me by several people.


----------



## airspree

Yes, I belong to that group and they are amazing people.  I have also posted the same question to them.  Thanks for responding.


----------



## Keef

I posted my cannacap medicine recipe at the juicing thread !- I hope U found it ?-- I don't make it out the Home of the Old Farts Club over in the coffee table section very often !-- We know about this sort of thing !


----------

